# sertraline



## ixilou (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi can you tell me if sertraline is ok to take whilst undergoing ivf? Both my gp and consultant have said that its up to be to weigh up the pros and cons. However I'm not sure what the cons are if keep taking it the effect it could have on my treatment or developing foetus. I am willing to decrease the dose gradually under the guidance of my doctor but is it entirely necessary? Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's okay to use during IVF as it won't interfere with the procedure itself. Whether to continue during any subsequent pregnancy would be a personal decision. It all depends on the original diagnosis and prognosis of current illness, length of time of symptoms etc.. For some people it make be appropriate to wean off antidepressants before pregnancy but this is not the case for all. Pregnancy can have an adverse effect on mental health and women with previous history of depression are at increased risk of post natal depression as a result.

Sertraline can be used safely in pregnancy if required. General information about the SSRIs is available on the nhs choices website: http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/SSRIs-%28selective-serotonin-reuptake-inhibitors%29/Pages/Cautions.aspx
You're best to speak with your prescriber about the specific risks and what this means in your own situation. It's very difficult to try and put this into context in a written post and you'd be best to talk it through with your doctor.

/links


----------

